# Jaeger Alarm Clock



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

One of my local dealers has one of these:










Pretty little thing, sides and alarm button on top are red not green. 8 day mvt (1960s) and dial looks like a Memovox. He wants Â£200 with a 2-year guarantee, but I can probably talk him down a bit.

Price looks OK compared with what I can see elsewhere. Jaeger seemed to produce a lot of these little alarms. Anyone had experience of them?


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

A nice thing.

I'm not sure on value.

Tried eBay completed listings search?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Cheers. Found a few. Someone has a pair of them for a BIN of Â£745, and a similar one was listed at $300-400 on a US site.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

price seems good to me. Fellows had some recently that were fetching IIRC Â£250-400


----------

